# Roasted Salmon recipes anyone?



## Emily93 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey my fellow fish lovers!

I was wondering if anyone had any recipe's for roasted salmon?

I usually hate the taste of the skin, but when roasted it is DELICIOUS. I would love it as my Christmas dinner!

Thanks in advance for anyone, if anyone, replies to this thread x


----------



## pacanis (Nov 1, 2011)

You're going all out with both chicken AND salmon for Christmas. Especially for not knowing how to cook. Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Emily93 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm going to practice! :P I want this to be the perfect Christmas for him, he's had such a bad home life. I want the perfect Christmas scene :P Boyfriend wakes up in bedroom, comes into dining room for a nice breakfast spread, and the chicken being put in the oven.

So cliché :P


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 1, 2011)

One of my favorite meals is Salmon with mashed potatoes and sauteed spinach. Just a suggestion and not a recipe. I prefer mine simply seasoned and roasted until the skin is crispy and still some pink in the center. I would try 375 degrees and keep an eye on it after about 20 minutes depending on size.


----------



## Emily93 (Nov 1, 2011)

That sounds nice! Thank you


----------



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2011)

Emily,
I roast my salmon face up so I can remove it easily as my husbanc hates the skin, but this gets it crispy the I just bast it with a little lemon,soy sauce, garlic powder and brown sugar and a dab of butter we find it palatable this way. Alog side I'd do maybe garlic mashed potatoes which can go with both meals chicken and salmon, some babt carrots with butter, ginger and more brown sugar or even just butter, peas and sauteed mushroom is one of our favorites, a bread stuffing might be nice if interested let me know and Ill help with my recipe.  An easy appetizer I can help with as well just yell.
kadesma


----------



## Emily93 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Caslon (Nov 2, 2011)

I really enjoy baked salmon now and then. I don't prepare them any fancy way. I brush them with olive oil, salt and pepper and pile the top high with thinly sliced onion.
I rub the onions with olive oil (I just love tons of onions on top)  so they don't get dried out.  Some sites say 225F for 20-25 minutes.  I set my oven temp higher with shorter cook time.  400F for 15 min.  I like my salmon not too raw.

I'm not knowledgeable about what salad dressing goes with what, but chunky Blue Cheese dressing on my salad goes very well with salmon or any fish, for some reason.  A baked potato goes well with salmon, green beans too.

Also, I'd like to add that I froze some salmon steaks and even vacuum packed them and... salmon really doesn't keep that well frozen for very long.  I'd say no more than 30 days or so.  I thawed some out past that storage time and the salmon  baked up awful tasting.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 2, 2011)

the day before i plan to have salmon, i make a compound butter of fresh dill and basil. just mince the herbs, mix into softened butter, wrap tightly in plastic to form a log, then refrigerate.

the next day i season the salmon filets or portions and sear them skin side down in a little grapeseed oil in a screaming hot pan for just a minute or three.
 next, i slice thick "coins" of the dill basil butter and top the salmon with it. then either put the pan (oven safe) in a very hot oven to finish, or put them under the broiler until cooked just short of medium as the butter melts and helps form a bit of a crust.

if done right, the skin won't be ooky from the initial sear. if it is still too soft for your liking, peel it off, slice into strips, and quickly fry the skin in a pan with more grapeseed oil over high heat until crispy. 

serve the buttered filets topped with the frizzled skin.

hth.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 2, 2011)

Emily93 said:


> I'm going to practice! :P I want this to be the perfect Christmas for him, he's had such a bad home life. I want the perfect Christmas scene :P Boyfriend wakes up in bedroom, comes into dining room for a nice breakfast spread, and the chicken being put in the oven.
> 
> So cliché :P


EM darling, you impish little pescatorian, forget dindins and target brekkie. May I suggest you visit M&S and buy  peach juice and some good cava, then find a fishmonger and buy 2 dozen Whitstable oysters. Wake up early shuck the oysters and plate on the half shell with a bottle of tobasco on the side.Mix Bellini's and serve dressed as Mrs Santa complete with white opera gloves. I'm sorta thinking Darling Buds of May meets Nancy de Oliveoil

Ps Bucky Tom will give you advice on feather boa's.


----------



## Emily93 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

And Bolas De Fraille, I'm afraid for breakfast we're off to my grandmothers! No breakfast cooking for me :P


----------



## no mayonnaise (Nov 2, 2011)

There's really not much of a recipe for roasting salmon.  Season with S&P, drizzle of oil, cook in a high oven 'til preferred doneness.   You can put some citrus slices laid out on top of the fish when it goes in.  What type of oil isn't that important; olive, veg, grapeseed, whatever.  Personally I would pan roast, by searing in a pan on one side, flipping it in the pan and transferring the pan to the oven to finish.  That will give the best of both worlds and give you an excellent base (fond) for a great pan sauce.
But I'm not the salmon expert, I pretty much only eat it raw or cured.  Not a fan of the flavor of cooked salmon so much.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 3, 2011)

We have a Christmas eve dinner of cracked crab, etc. and those gift boxes of smoked salmon add to the smorgasbord, for that one dinner at least.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 4, 2011)

i had a business trip to portland, or. back in december of '98 (great city, even better people, and great skiing on mt. hood) and came home with a suitcase full of tillamook smoked salmon.

they became christmas gifts for all of my family members, whether they liked smoked salmon or not. 

i'm hoping to be going back sometime next year for my job again.


----------

